# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Eating habits of Betta macrostoma

## mictok

Hi there,anyone can advice their eating habit.My current pair does not take in dry or wet food for a couple of days and will eat a lot till stomach expand like marble.Quite a "unique" way of eating.Is it because it is a wild pair that they dont usually find food easily that why they will eat to their hearts content.

----------


## exotic_idiot

> My current pair *does not take in dry or wet food for a couple of days* and will eat a lot till stomach expand like marble.




Bro, Hahaa really don't quite understand :Grin:  so what you feed them for the time being??? And you just got a wild pair of macrostoma??? Wow...!!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## illumnae

moving from apistos to bettas bro?  :Smile:

----------


## johannes

they should eat like other betta... and fish?

will accept food daily... just dont overfeed knowing they will eat whatever *you* put inside. :Smile: 

johannes

----------


## mictok

I will be shifting house and the holding place can put up a 2ft tank only so I will set up the tank with betta which maybe easlier to handle than Apisto.

The funny things about the pair is that they dont eat every day but once every few days and eat a lot.

The last I tried to lure them is frozen blood worms but not successful,more keen on tetra bits.Dont quite understand as my impression is that wild pair dont take dry food unless trained.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Hahahaaa like that good that you save the trouble of training them to eat dry food.!
Your tetra bits more attractive than frozen blood worms... :Laughing: 




> betta which maybe easlier to handle than Apisto


I don't think so.. What if they breed? You got to end up setting another tank for them.. And apisto you can keep all males in a 2ft if you just want to keep them instead of breeding.. Or you can also just keep a pair of apisto inside your 2ft tank if they breed you also don't have to remove them just provide lots of hiding place enough. :Smile:

----------


## mictok

I am very new to wild betta so dont think I can breed them so fast.Try out the pair to find out more about them first then go full swing when I shifted,haha. :Evil:

----------


## exotic_idiot

WOw.. GOod luck i'm sure you enjoy keeping them...  :Smug:

----------


## Zenislev

> I am very new to wild betta so dont think I can breed them so fast.Try out the pair to find out more about them first then go full swing when I shifted,haha.


Cool switch bro. Wild bettas are as lovely as apistos IMO.

----------


## Haji Badaruddin

In their habitat,there's plenty of these red color shrimp.I suspect they feed mainly on these shrimps. :Smile:

----------


## mictok

> In their habitat,there's plenty of these red color shrimp.I suspect they feed mainly on these shrimps.


Sure,they feed aggressively on the cherry shrimps, sea monkey and red tetra bits,seems to like red a lot.
At least they feed on tetra bits if not I will go broke.....

----------


## apistomaster

> Cool switch bro. Wild bettas are as lovely as apistos IMO.


Hi Zenislev,
I feel the same way. I have kept many more Apistogramma species than wild Betta spp but I like to think that the wild Betta spp fill a similar niche in their ranges as Apistogramma spp do in theirs.
I have kept and bred the following wild Betta spp.
B. coccina
B. rutilans
B. imbellis
B. smaragdina
B. sp "Mahachai"
I haven't kept any of the mouth brooding Betta spp yet but Betta macrostoma or any of the similar species are definitely on my "to do" list.
I would consider breeding cherry shrimp in enough quantity to use them as a conditioning food for Betta macrostoma.

----------


## cavallino

mine are quite happy with hikari canivore pellets and er... tetrabits..  :Roll Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## bosebani

I feeding mine with New life spectrum Discus food. They love it than tubifex and brine shrimp  :Razz:

----------

